# Christmas Mountain Cottages



## klisow (Apr 13, 2015)

Are the cottages done with renovations. Does anyone have pictures or know where I can go to see what the renovations look like?


----------



## lily28 (Apr 13, 2015)

I was there last week.  I was told the renovation are done. I did not take any pictures. It looks better than before the renovation and I won't mind staying there in the future


----------



## silentg (Apr 13, 2015)

Why didn't you take pictures?


----------



## lily28 (Apr 13, 2015)

I usually don't take pictures of any timeshares except the grand luxxe because my relatives and friends are not interested in timeshares.  They already think I am crazy going to so many vacations.  It is pointless to tell them it is very economical to stay in timeshares


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 14, 2015)

no pictures but looks nice.  king size bed in one bedroom, queen int he other, they just about take entire room.   living area looks nice, but cozy, kitchen looks good.


----------



## Bourne (Apr 15, 2015)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Village-Wisconsin_Dells_Wisconsin.html#photos

Flip through the expert photo album/folder as it provides the most detailed view


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think any show the inside of the cottage except perhaps one of the king sized bed.

Hotel pictures, wanted to see, as it was torn down in 1998.  We have video of it being built in 1988


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Aug 21, 2015)

Does anyone know if the resort would give exchangers other than the type indicated on the confirmation?


----------

